
Travis merges private and open source repositories into one platform - robinhood
https://blog.travis-ci.com/2018-05-02-open-source-projects-on-travis-ci-com-with-github-apps
======
cookiestack
Hello, Josh from Travis CI here.

We are happy to announce that you can now run open source projects on travis-
ci.com. At the moment you can only add and activate repositories which haven't
been tested on travis-ci.org. We are hard at work to add a way for you to
migrate your projects from travis-ci.org to travis-ci.com, and should have
more information to share on this soon.

If you have any questions I would be happy to help answer them here, or you
can email our team at support@travis-ci.com

~~~
raasdnil
Hey Josh, biggest issue I run into is not being able to CI forks of projects,
any chance this could work in future?

~~~
2trill2spill
Don't fork via github and just push the code to a new repo and you can add CI
to that.

Edit: Or maybe that's the workaround for coverity-scan, I don't remember.

------
2trill2spill
This sounds nice, but what about supporting operating systems besides for
Linux and MacOS? A big part of using continuous integration is being able to
test your code on the various platforms you deploy on. People have been asking
for FreeBSD support since 2014[1] and Windows support since 2011[2]. For lots
of projects not having Windows or FreeBSD support makes Travis CI not even an
option for a CI tool. And from the outside looking in, it seems the Travis CI
team doesn't care about adding support for other operating systems, it's been
7 years since the windows support issue was opened and there appears to be no
progress.

[1]: [https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-
ci/issues/1818](https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-ci/issues/1818) [2]:
[https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-ci/issues/216](https://github.com/travis-
ci/travis-ci/issues/216)

~~~
mikepurvis
Another way to look at this is that it has created an opening for competitors
to fill that gap, especially appveyor, circleci, and codeship.

That TravisCI is still the market leader in the cloud CI space suggests that
they're making the right call by letting others pick up the more niche parts
of the market.

~~~
2trill2spill
> That TravisCI is still the market leader in the cloud CI space suggests that
> they're making the right call by letting others pick up the more niche parts
> of the market.

Windows is one third of the server market and over 90% of the desktop market.
Calling Windows a niche is simply wrong.

~~~
foepys
How many of those Windows servers are only running Exchange and Active
Directory and nothing else? If I had to guess, I'd say 70% or more but maybe
someone else has better estimates.

~~~
gr3yh47
70%+ is probably accurate if you include the whole microsoft enterprise
ecosystem (sharepoint etc in addition to what you mentioned)

windows is definitely a minority in web hosting

------
akavel
I don't think I fully understand: for open-source repos, does it only mean
that the Travis-CI domain will change from .org to .com? Or are there some
extra features on .com which will become available to me after the migration?

~~~
cookiestack
Travis CI will become one platform later this year. We will have more to share
on this move soon. Until then everything will work as is, and we will continue
to support open source on travis-ci.com going forward. Software development is
something we love, and we will to continue to help the community build better
software :)

~~~
akavel
Uh; still not sure, but given no clear "extra features" confirmation, I guess
this means just a domain name change for end-users (?). Unless the "more to
share" is a cryptic allusion to potentially some new features? But super vague
if so.

~~~
fourthark
Agree, GP is sort of a non-answer. As an open source user of Travis, I am
confused too.

